# vba Code in Excel 2007 richtig schützen?



## SXrunner (24. Februar 2011)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den VBA Code in Excel 2007 richtig zu schützen? Jeder Passwortbreaker entfernt das ja in einer Sekunde.


----------



## Thomas Ramel (25. Februar 2011)

Grüezi SXrunner

Nein, das ist nicht möglich - der Schtuz dient mehr der unabsichtlichen Veränderung denn dem wasserdichten Verbergen des Codes.

Aber Du kannst die Mappe selbst mit einem PW schützen, das dann beim öffnen angegeben werden muss. Und Du könntest die Mappe als .XLSB speichern.


----------

